# Harness too fancy?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I think when making worm harnesses I sometimes get carried away and add too many beads, blades, or whatever. I don't catch much on them so might go back to a single or two hook rig with just fewer beads & only a single or double spinner blade. These are for walleyes in inland lakes.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

When I make mine I try to stick with the length of the blade or just past. I also have tried the double blade with two beads behind the first then about a 2-3 inch gap then the other blade with 4 or 5 beads. I generally use two hooks. But I also try a larger hook then a smaller hook trailing. I like to experiment a lot some times the amount of beads won't matter and sometimes it will. The thing with less beads is that there will be more wobble action to the worm. 

promag


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

In the past two seasons, the #5 Magnum single blade harness has been the ticket on Erie. I don't even tie the double #4s anymore.....no need IMHO. Agreed to above comment...just add as many beads as the length of the blade or slightly larger.


----------

